# Is 3000 psi enough?



## Spacepirate (Jan 16, 2018)

Hey guys . I just bought our second new truck in 3 months :vs_OMG:. Transit 350 with leather seats :devil3: So i have a question. I'm looking at buying the urban warrior skid. We will be probably jetting 2"-8" pipe. Cutting roots out of 8 inch would probably be a rarity But would this unit do it? Mainly getting it for 3" 4" and 6". Please let me know what you guys think? :smile:

Edit: The specs are 3000 psi 19gpm.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Overkill on gpm and underkill on psi.


----------



## Standard Drain (Feb 17, 2016)

In your sewer range you would be wanting something in the 6-12 gpm range with 4k psi.

I would really look at what the normal size you would be jetting in and get one specialized for that size.


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

The warrior would work fine for what you're wanting to do. Buy the set of heads that spartan offers, comes with pretty much all the heads you would ever need.


----------



## Spacepirate (Jan 16, 2018)

Thanks guys after discussing it with my dad and brother we are probably just going to get the warrior trailer. We were going to do a skid but we couldnt see devoting a little over half of my truck to a skid.


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

Yes this way if your truck is down or tied up on a job you can still take
the Jetter out on a job,


----------



## Spacepirate (Jan 16, 2018)

MACPLUMB777 said:


> Yes this way if your truck is down or tied up on a job you can still take
> the Jetter out on a job,


Thats what we thought as well. It would be nice not having to tow a trailer around but it just wasn't worth it. But at least we will be able to get advertising from having the warrior body So its not all bad.:smile:


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

No way I would tie up a perfectly stockable plumbing truck/van with a jetter and insure it when I can simply hook a jetter up and away I go.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Spacepirate said:


> Thanks guys after discussing it with my dad and brother we are probably just going to get the warrior trailer. We were going to do a skid but we couldnt see devoting a little over half of my truck to a skid.


Why factors helped you decide on this model?


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Our trailer jetter is fully booked this week but our plumber that I assign most jet jobs too lives more than an hour from the job. All of my plumbers drive their van home so this week is a pain for him. Pick up the jetter at the shop then drop it later in the day. Repeat and repeat. A pain for him but a lot of revenue this week for me.

I still say a trailer jetter is the way to go.


----------



## WashingtonPlung (Jul 25, 2016)

Another jetter question I have. Behind the nozzle do you have any wrap to make it smooth so it doesnt get stuck on stuff?


----------



## Spacepirate (Jan 16, 2018)

gear junkie said:


> Why factors helped you decide on this model?


I figure if i'm going to pull a trailer behind my truck it should look professional or eyecatching. The spartan body is just too cool!!:biggrin: I also like the mongoose trailers like dhal has but spartan is doing some improvements to the remotes and some new stuff. Brian the spartan rep AKA Plungerjockey is a super cool dude! That guys knows his stuff and is a no pressure type guy. I got to meet him a few weeks ago while he was here in oklahoma and we talked for a couple of hours. We just purchased our second new truck in 3 months. This coming month or so i can look at getting the trailer.... i hope:vs_OMG: As far as specs go 4000 psi 18gpm is kinda the standard from what i understand. I would hate to buy smaller and turn down a job because my machine couldn't handle it. Go big or go home.:biggrin: Also i figure this machine will make me money as any new tool does. I wont know until i buy it. You cant sell a tool or service you dont own.


----------



## Spacepirate (Jan 16, 2018)

WashingtonPlung said:


> Another jetter question I have. Behind the nozzle do you have any wrap to make it smooth so it doesnt get stuck on stuff?


I think There are certain nozzles that are less likely to get stuck due to their shape.


----------

